# WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"



## Minga_Bua (17. Januar 2013)

*WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Hejho,

ich spiele seit zwei Tagen wieder WoT und bekomme in jedem 2. bis 3. Game diese Meldung mit Absturz des Spiels.

Jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?

Treiber sind aktuell und Temps sind auch okay.


----------



## Septimus (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Joa das kommt mir noch bekannt vor, damals ist meine Grafikkarte mit genau den gleichen Symptomen ausgefallen.

Such dir mal bei Google den "Grafikstresstest" und lass den durchlaufen. Der den ich nutze ist Autostartend und ich kann meine jetzt neue Karte unter DOS testen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Öh ist das ein besonderes Programm? Oder einfach nur ein burnin bzw benchmark?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Setze mal die Taktraten etwas runter und probier's nochmal


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Setze mal die Taktraten etwas runter und probier's nochmal


 
So siehts aus. Reduziere mit dem "MSI Afterburner" die GPU-Taktrate um 100 MHz und der Fehler sollte ziemlich wahrscheinlich weg sein.

Solltest du nicht von Hand übertaktet haben wovon ich nach deiner letzten Antwort ausgehe ist deine Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich ab Werk instabil (was bei schlecht gemachten OC-Versionen vorkommen kann).
Solltest du selbst übertaktet haben wars einfach zu weit... 

Es ist zwar nicht immer so, dass der Fehler auf beschriebenes Problem zurückzuführen ist - aber in 9 von 10 Fällen schon.


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Die Karte ist von Werk aus übertaktet.. Ist ja die MSI Lightning 7970. Aber ich hab mal 20Mhz GPU und 50Mhz Speicher zurückgedreht und teste es.

Aber bisher lief sie immer gut.

Du hast ja auch eine 7970 wie viel Spannung hast du drauf?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Die Karte ist von Werk aus übertaktet.. Ist ja die MSI Lightning 7970. Aber ich hab mal 20Mhz GPU und 50Mhz Speicher zurückgedreht und teste es.
> 
> Aber bisher lief sie immer gut.
> 
> Du hast ja auch eine 7970 wie viel Spannung hast du drauf?



Bei der Lightning kann das schon mal vorkommen, der Fehler sollte nun mit gesenkten Taktraten aber nicht mehr auftreten. Meine 7970 ist eine GHz, also Spannungsmäßig nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Die Karte ist von Werk aus übertaktet.. Ist ja die MSI Lightning 7970. Aber ich hab mal 20Mhz GPU und 50Mhz Speicher zurückgedreht und teste es.


 
Zum testen würde ich eher 200 und 500 MHz runtergehen 

Grund - wenn du nur 20 MHz runtergehst und der fehler nicht weg ist weißte nicht obs daran liegt oder nicht weil du kaum was verändert hast. Wenn du 100 MHz zurückgehst und der Fehler ist weg kennste den grund und kannst dann wieder langsam hochgehen um rauszufinden ab wann der Fehler auftritt.


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Der Fehler scheint weg zu sein. Vierte Runde ohne Probleme nun.

Vielleicht muss meine Karte jetzt einfach mehr arbeiten nachdem ich den Dell U3011 als neuen Bildschirm habe. Vorher nur FullHD. Jetzt läuft die Graka bei 100% vorher habe ich leider nicht geschaut^^

Edit: auf FullHD Auflösung kurvt die Graka bei rund 80% rum. hmm...


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Hatte das Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte auch lange. Außerdem war ich bei BF3 von den Abstürzen betroffen. Nun jedes mal vor dem Spielen MSI Afterburner an und "drosseln". Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Der Fehler scheint weg zu sein. Vierte Runde ohne Probleme nun.
> 
> Vielleicht muss meine Karte jetzt einfach mehr arbeiten nachdem ich den Dell U3011 als neuen Bildschirm habe.


 
Die Karte darf mit Werkstaktraten nicht abstürzen, selbst wenn du nen 4K TFT dran anschließt - das ist schlichtweg ein Mangel wenn die Karte ihre Taktraten nicht stabil schafft.



Metalic schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte auch  lange. Außerdem war ich bei BF3 von den Abstürzen betroffen. Nun jedes  mal vor dem Spielen MSI Afterburner an und "drosseln". Klappt  wunderbar.


 
Natürlich klappt das - aber ist das Sinn und Zweck? Ich meine kaufe ich mir ein Auto mit 200 PS nur um dann von Hand auf 180PS zurückzuregeln immer wenn ich Vollgas fahren will dass der Motor nicht absäuft?


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich klappt das - aber ist das Sinn und Zweck? Ich meine kaufe ich mir ein Auto mit 200 PS nur um dann von Hand auf 180PS zurückzuregeln immer wenn ich Vollgas fahren will dass der Motor nicht absäuft?



Nein natürlich soll das so nicht sein. Ist nur nicht mehr die jüngste Karte und hab es auch nicht in den ersten Wochen entdeckt, sonst hätte Amazon sie ja direkt wieder zurück bekommen. Im Prinzip ist sie ja nicht richtig defekt. Läuft ja alles wunderbar, nur wenn ich spielen will muss ich auf den Standarttakt zurück. Naja, beim nächsten mal wird es dann halt eine AMD Karte


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

AMD und NV können da nichts für - mit Standardtaktraten (also die, die AMD und NV vorgeben) klappt ja alles bestens. Nur der jeweilige Boardpartner hat da Mist gebaut 

Über solche Geschichten hab ich mich schon früher ausgelassen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-18-werks-oc-und-seine-tuecken.html


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Vieleicht sollte ich ein bisschen mehr Volt geben? Wollte demnächst eh mal schauen ob ich das Schätzchen etwas hoch kitzeln kann.
Oder lieber Finger weg und einschicken?^^


----------



## chaosfett (19. Januar 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte ich ein bisschen mehr Volt geben? Wollte demnächst eh mal schauen ob ich das Schätzchen etwas hoch kitzeln kann.
> Oder lieber Finger weg und einschicken?^^



Ich würd sie einschicken. Wenn die mıt den einstellungen   vom Hersteller nicht läuft ıst sie defekt .


----------



## ElGeuso (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch. Bei jedem Spiel. Ich hab sie eingeschickt und angeblich repariert zurückgekriegt. Hat nichts geändert. Bei mir sind es glaube ich sogar 150 MHz weniger Takt, aber zumindest habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr.

Edit: Ups ich hätte mal aufs Datum schauen sollen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: WoT immer wieder "Anzeigentreiber wurde zurückgesetzt"*

Welche Karte war es bei dir?


----------

